

Introducing the JSX Specification - skidding
http://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2014/09/03/introducing-the-jsx-specification.html

======
spicyj
Quasi-dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8265945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8265945),
though I personally feel that this post is more useful.

